# Chopper Axe vs. Fiskars Super Splitter



## Gunks (Dec 9, 2009)

I've been using a Chopper Axe that was left behind by the previous property owner.  Now that I read all the hypes about Fiskars Super Splitter, I wonder if I should get one.  If you've used both axes I would like your opinions on them.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 9, 2009)

You're not one of them until you have both a Fiskars and a Dolmar.


----------



## ikessky (Dec 9, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> You're not one of them until you have both a Fiskars and a Dolmar.


 :lol:


----------



## Gator eye (Dec 9, 2009)

Super splitter is a improvment over any axe.......but people in Finland must be short cause another 2 inches on the handle would come on handy. I almost cut my dog gone foot off the other day when a piece split to easy and it missed the chopping block on the follow though.


----------



## karri0n (Dec 9, 2009)

Is the Chopper axe the one with the two rotating kajiggers? It looked really interesting, but it's probably a gimmick. What is the head weight?


----------



## Gunks (Dec 9, 2009)

karri0n said:
			
		

> Is the Chopper axe the one with the two rotating kajiggers? It looked really interesting, but it's probably a gimmick. What is the head weight?



Here is a link to the chopper axe website - http://www.chopperaxe.com/.  According to an email I received from them the head weights 6 1/2 lbs.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Dec 9, 2009)

I wouldnt want an axe with moving parts. too much can go wrong with it. 
I love the super splitter.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 9, 2009)

The whole moving part thing seems kinda weird to me, it costs a lot more than the Fiskars and I haven't read tons of positive reviews about it on firewood forums either.


----------



## gregp553 (Dec 9, 2009)

Moving parts, $70?  Fiskars is the way to go.  No way it can be that much better than a Fiskars and I would doubt it's better at all.


----------



## Shipper50 (Dec 9, 2009)

I bought a used chopper axe at a antique store that needed the springs replaced and the handle. Can't remember what the parts cost, but for straight grained wood or wood without knots, its fast. Usually one pop or 2 at the most and the wood pops apart unlike any other maul I have ever used. 

Very seldom does it get stuck as with other axes or mauls and the wood sometimes explodes apart. Its not too heavy as with the monster maul. It does have a very long handle of around 36 inches. Not sure I would buy one new, but for what I paid with parts it works ok for me when I am not using the Huskee 22 ton splitter.

Shipper


----------



## southbound (Dec 10, 2009)

Try the helko Vario  2300G Heavy Splitting Axe

I like it much better then the Fiskars. Yes I have both...


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 10, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> You're not one of them until you have both a Fiskars and a Dolmar.



Hey now. . . Fiskars really is the best and you can buy one anywhere and they readily honor their guarantees and no one buys one as a cheaper alternative to a leading brand.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 10, 2009)

southbound said:
			
		

> Try the helko Vario  2300G Heavy Splitting Axe
> 
> I like it much better then the Fiskars. Yes I have both...



those look grate cost a little more


----------



## southbound (Dec 10, 2009)

totally worth it.. If you keep your eyes on that site I have seen them offer a free hatchet with one.....


----------



## bigtall (Dec 10, 2009)

You can't go wrong with the Fiskars. Although I agree with GatorEye, a longer handle would be great (I am 6"5"), it is still the best splitting tool I have ever swung. I can't wait to get out and use mine some more.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/47613/


----------



## ikessky (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry, but I'll stick to using the old LaFont hydraulic splitter!  For the 8 pieces a year I end up hand splitting, my $15 Menards maul works just fine.


----------



## sugarloafer (Dec 11, 2009)

Gator eye said:
			
		

> Super splitter is a improvment over any axe.......but people in Finland must be short cause another 2 inches on the handle would come on handy. I almost cut my dog gone foot off the other day when a piece split to easy and it missed the chopping block on the follow though.



The only Finns I know are tall friendly types, so I'm not sure where the shorter handle comes into the mix. But, come to think of it, they're all really good skiers and the one thing skiing and chopping with an axe have in common is the importance of bending at the knees. Not to get too corny about it, and do squats. But a modest bend at the knees will see to it that the maul or axe ends up in wood and not in the dirt and rocks, or worse, your shin.

Took me awhile too to get used to the Fiskar splitter. It'll bounce off some real hard knots (OK, maybe I'm not all that strong) but it plows through 98% of what I swing it at. And being lighter, and having that fiberglass handle, I find I can swing that longer than the wood handle 8 lb maul without beating up my wrists and hands. Excellent tool.


----------



## richg (Dec 11, 2009)

I use a Mega Mule Maul to quarter up the rounds, then switch to the fiskars splitter to bust it up into however many pieces I want. The fiskars doesn't have nearly the brute strength of the Mega Mule Maul, but it does have its uses.


----------



## Shipper50 (Dec 14, 2009)

My new girlfriend and I went to a local antique store where she lives and I was looking around the tools this guy had leaning on the stores fireplace and sure enough there was a another chopper axe with what looked like the original handle and wedge in it. I got it for $20 out the door with a 20% discount the store was having this week.

So since she lives on a small farm and likes camp fires she got it for an early Christmas present. I showed her how to use it on some maple we had cut and moved from her neighbors on Saturday. So I have found 2 of the chopper axes in antique stores and have bought 2 of them for less than what one would have cost new.

Shipper


----------

